# Hairless chihuahua's?????????



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Ok I was searching the net on toltec art and came across the Techichi, I googled it as it's meant to be the chihuahua's ancestor and I came across this

http://www.geocities.com/xoloitzcuintles/techichistd.htm

But also I found lots of stuff on hairless chihuahua's anyone actually ever seen one of them? I originally thought it was just a Xolo (mexican hairless) but thats way too small

a photo I found


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

i found this ive never heard of it i hear of the mexican hairless here my link
http://www.netpets.org/dogs/reference/breedinfo/breed.desc/mexhair.html


----------



## Ed&EmsMom (Sep 6, 2005)

:lol: No wonder the poor little guy looks blue if he doesn't have any hair at all! :lol:


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

OK I keep reading now that bit bit Britney Spears's chi is hairless???? I am confused now :? my poor brain, last time I saw Bit Bit had fuzz well I think she did


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

*Hairless*

The first link in the picture on the left looks to me like a Chinese Crested? 

Alot of people ask me if Yoshi is hairless and it does look that way in some pictures and from a distance but he isnt hairless, he has very fine, short hair that is the same color as his skin.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

i remember reading about it in one of my chi - books .....mmm i have read again tonight ...but i thought the chihuahua was related to a hairless ancient dog?? from the azteks or something??

kisses nat


----------



## Alli (Jul 21, 2005)

Weird...just the other day I was asked what kind of dog Diego was and I told the girl he was a chihuahua, and she replied, "oh, I thought chihuahuas were hairless." I just thought she was strange! :lol:


----------

